# Vaping : A picture says a thousand words.



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi vape family I though why not create a thread were we can post random vaping pictures.

Some of us don't watch all the threads and even ignore some and sometimes we have a awesome pic to share and don't know were to post it.

Why not share your own vaping pics here.

In my time on this forum I have realised our members have amazing talents when it comes vaping and posting super awesome pics so go crazy and start posting your awesome pics

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA

Stole some from my instagram which i posted

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

StompieZA said:


> Stole some from my instagram which i posted
> 
> View attachment 171123
> 
> 
> View attachment 171126
> 
> 
> View attachment 171127
> 
> 
> View attachment 171128
> 
> 
> View attachment 171129


AWESOME PICS

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Bulldog if I may ask can you please post your Dvarw and and moon or street light pic here. That was a awesome pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

@MrGSmokeFree only if you understood my caption.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> @MrGSmokeFree only if you understood my caption.


Post just the pic not the caption

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Like 10 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 171144
> 
> 
> View attachment 171145


Thank you! They look awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

This is a great thread @MrGSmokeFree 
Thanks for creating it

I have moved it to the "General Vaporiser Talk" subforum since it most certainly is not off-topic!
Hope you dont mind

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> This is a great thread @MrGSmokeFree
> Thanks for creating it
> 
> I have moved it to the "General Vaporiser Talk" subforum since it most certainly is not off-topic!
> Hope you dont mind


Thank you kindly @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Hakhan

Resistance said:


> View attachment 171190


vaping bliss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@MrGSmokeFree like the idea behind this thread, a gallery of the vaping lifestyle showcasing the photos we are most proud of. 

I’m sure there are some avid photographers among us too and add to that mobile camera technology today is impressive and allows for some amazing shots and compositions. 

*From the shadows*
Camera: iPhone XS Max



*Double* *Trouble*
Camera: iPhone XS Max



*Opposites* *Attract*
Camera: iPhone XS Max

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

*Fools Gold*
Camera: iPhone XS Max

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

We need @Rob Fisher Dvarw Woolworths photo shoot here. When I saw those pics I could just imagine the other shoppers around Mr Fisher staring on in disbelief

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Your wish is my command @CaliGuy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## CaliGuy

Thanks @Rob Fisher, those pics are just perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

You should try and get a brass driptip for that setup.


Hakhan said:


> View attachment 171195

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

My contribution :

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> @MrGSmokeFree like the idea behind this thread, a gallery of the vaping lifestyle showcasing the photos we are most proud of.
> 
> I’m sure there are some avid photographers among us too and add to that mobile camera technology today is impressive and allows for some amazing shots and compositions.
> 
> *From the shadows*
> Camera: iPhone XS Max
> View attachment 171235
> 
> 
> *Double* *Trouble*
> Camera: iPhone XS Max
> View attachment 171239
> 
> 
> *Opposites* *Attract*
> Camera: iPhone XS Max
> View attachment 171241



Super photos @CaliGuy 
The captions finish them off perfectly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@MrGSmokeFree that Voopoo MAAT Sub Ohm RTA looks great up close, especially the AFC ring which is a break from the traditional circular ring style. Lots of interesting things going on with this RTA. 

Off thread topic, what’s the flavour like?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

CaliGuy said:


> @MrGSmokeFree that Voopoo MAAT Sub Ohm RTA looks great up close, especially the AFC ring which is a break from the traditional circular ring style. Lots of interesting things going on with this RTA.
> 
> Off thread topic, what’s the flavour like?


Hi @CaliGuy the flavour is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coud N9ne



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Coud N9ne said:


> View attachment 171413



Title: The Fortress

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 171446



Winner winner photo @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 15 | Creative 2


----------



## Resistance

Fugging awesome pic bro!!!


MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 171627
> View attachment 171628
> View attachment 171630

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> Fugging awesome pic bro!!!


Thank you kindly @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 171627
> View attachment 171628
> View attachment 171630



Oh my word, that is brilliant @MrGSmokeFree 
@HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari , check this set of pics out!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## HPBotha

OOOH!!!! i am sending those in to our marketing team!!! @MrGSmokeFree Awesome pics!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

HPBotha said:


> OOOH!!!! i am sending those in to our marketing team!!! @MrGSmokeFree Awesome pics!!!!


Thank you for the kind words @HPBotha I am glad you like the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> Oh my word, that is brilliant @MrGSmokeFree
> @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari , check this set of pics out!!!!!


Thank you @Silver ! I am glad you liked the pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Tonight everyone is getting a turn!
#MotleyCrew #VapeLife

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Tonight everyone is getting a turn!
> #MotleyCrew #VapeLife
> 
> View attachment 171720



Such gorgeous setups @CaliGuy !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

And they are at it again. Coil building skills =

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 171823
> View attachment 171824
> View attachment 171825
> View attachment 171826
> 
> And they are at it again. Coil building skills =



Awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Vape mist

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 172015


White gold.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@work in the kitchen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance

@MrGSmokeFree awesome thread bro. This is like whats in your right hand but better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> @MrGSmokeFree awesome thread bro. This is like whats in your right hand but better.
> View attachment 172038


Thank you @Resistance AWESOME PIC

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> View attachment 172039



Lovely @Resistance !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Could not find the dem builds thread,but this threads says a thousand words...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Resistance said:


> View attachment 172076


What??? Trees be vaping now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## klipdrifter



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

@Rob Fisher.
how bout a pic with ebony and ivory (solarstorms)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 172357
> View attachment 172358
> View attachment 172359
> View attachment 172360
> View attachment 172361
> View attachment 172362
> View attachment 172363
> View attachment 172364
> View attachment 172365
> View attachment 172366
> View attachment 172367



no wonder it took you a while to post. Awesome stop motion pictures.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Resistance said:


> View attachment 171269


awesome pic @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Best moment of the day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CaliGuy

Clouds Bro!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

CaliGuy said:


> Clouds Bro!
> 
> View attachment 172551
> 
> View attachment 172552
> 
> View attachment 172553


Cool pics Bro, oops I mean @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## VapingAccountant

Found a use for a fidget spinner

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Thats cool @VapingAccountant !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

An afternoon chilling at the chimenea, miss daisy in the pulse for me and a piece of silver for my inner pirate.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 172776
> View attachment 172777
> View attachment 172778



Love it, the Vaping Mannequins are at it again. On second thought I wouldn’t be able to sleep in your house, it’s possessed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

CaliGuy said:


> Love it, the Vaping Mannequins are at it again. On second thought I wouldn’t be able to sleep in your house, it’s possessed


Thank you @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

Loving your photo stories @MrGSmokeFree 
Keep them coming, please!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Asterix said:


> Loving your photo stories @MrGSmokeFree
> Keep them coming, please!


Thank you for the kind words @Asterix will do.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b

@MrGSmokeFree @Asterix 
Its like the vape version of the shoemaker and the elves!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amy

Blissful






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

My driptip brings all the mountain goats to the road...
(I could only fit it in the driptip or I would have lost the shot)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Lawrence A



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## w1tw0lf

You decide.... 





Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Coud N9ne



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac

Vaping a picture is dangerous. You won't be able to say two words, let alone a thousand....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arra

Today is gonna be a good day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Arra

So who has played this before?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

The significance of this picture is what makes it special... I usually take an MTL and DL setup everywhere I go. The reason there are three mods in this picture, is because my wife (still a smoker) asked me to build her an MTL vape for her birthday party tonight. Small steps, but a step in the right direction.
Thanks @CaliGuy for lending me your cool little resin Pico. That Kayfun in clear mode looks so cool on it, I might just have to go shopping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

According to my Armour Pro I like doing MTL vaping alot

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA

New coils and fresh wick is always best!





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen


Day drinking again?
Minister of Bad Decisions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## GSM500



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> Day drinking again?
> Minister of Bad Decisions!


By this time I would expect @JurgensSt to even type with a Irish accent after all that Guinness,  never mind sounding like one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Room Fogger said:


> By this time I would expect @JurgensSt to even type with a Irish accent after all that Guinness,  never mind sounding like one!


Hey I'm not that bad......


Yet 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA

The Noob kit V1. 0

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast with Hi Ho @Silver and off to the venue. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Start of a 6 day fishing trip






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen


Moes jy vape, pp of het jy n vis so vroeg wat byt?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Moes jy vape, pp of het jy n vis so vroeg wat byt?


Vis het gebyt. 14.5kg gevang 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## James Stewart

Hard day in Africa

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Hard day fishing






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Hard day fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


There’s no such thing as a hard day fishing, beats a day in the office hands down every time.

Now but on your crocks and socks and get a bigger one, don’t let me come and find you and start going pap next to you.  But next time............

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

It’s getting colder now!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I was wondering if I took my mod just 20 years back in time what would the people think about it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Should have brought more gear...






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

My first time making parr. 


Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Clarens





Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

baksteen8168 said:


> Should have brought more gear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


You have enough but Maybe bring one or 2 squonkers?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Grand Guru said:


> You have enough but Maybe bring one or 2 squonkers?


Dammit... Knew I forgot something. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GSM500

Quick Game drive

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Oh wow
Love the ellies
Thanks @GSM500 
That is a cool picture and I am jealous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> View attachment 179548


@Resistance I would just like to compliment you . I love your pictures they are awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Thanks @MrGSmokeFree you pics are quite awesome too.
esp. The stop motion creations you post.


MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Resistance I would just like to compliment you . I love your pictures they are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ahmed Kara



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> View attachment 180851


Another awesome photo from @Resistance!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Another awesome photo from @Resistance!


Thanks guys! Hope you upload soon too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 180742



Wrong thread @Rob Fisher - it should be in Matchy-Matchy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Safz_b said:


> View attachment 181147
> View attachment 181148



Wrong thread @Safz_b - it should be in Matchy-Matchy!


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b

Hooked said:


> Wrong thread @Safz_b - it should be in Matchy-Matchy!



Im just missing that purple driptip *then  *it will be 100% matchy-matchy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Tip of the day: How not to build a coil from a picture

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 182882


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 182936


That is a good looking specimen Mr @Rob Fisher. @Bulldog, looks like you chose well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 182936



Wow! Fantastic pic @Rob Fisher!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willi

This makes me think of a ‘hobby my check of sorts and I don’t have a recent picture but December usually remains the same for me. Dunes and biking, so will upload the 2019 once it is ready

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

freezer vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Not a a vaping picture today but rather a goodbye pic. Today I said goodbye to my mom , she got her angel wings. I will miss and love her forever. Thank you for who and what I am today. R.I.P MOM till we meet again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 190224
> 
> Not a a vaping picture today but rather a goodbye pic. Today I said goodbye to my mom , she got her angel wings. I will miss and love her forever. Thank you for who and what I am today. R.I.P MOM till we meet again.



Oh my word, sorry for your loss @MrGSmokeFree 
Strength to you and the family

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> Oh my word, sorry for your loss @MrGSmokeFree
> Strength to you and the family


Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Sincere condolences my friend. Wish you and your family strength during this difficult time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Sincere condolences my friend. Wish you and your family strength during this difficult time.


Thank you kindly my friend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

I am so sorry @MrGSmokeFree. from me and my family.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

_I am truly sorry to hear of the *loss* of your *mother @MrGSmokeFree. *
Please accept our *condolences* and may our prayers help comfort you. May God give your mom eternal rest and the family the strength to bear the great pain._
_

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> View attachment 190225
> 
> I am so sorry @MrGSmokeFree. from me and my family.


Thank you brother

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

hot.chillie35 said:


> _I am truly sorry to hear of the *loss* of your *mother @MrGSmokeFree. *
> Please accept our *condolences* and may our prayers help comfort you. May God give your mom eternal rest and the family the strength to bear the great pain.
> 
> View attachment 190226
> _


Thank you kindly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mother, condolences from me and my family to yours.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@MrGSmokeFree .... so so sorry to hear this news. You look as if you had a very close relationship.
You know where i stay if you need a supporting shoulder m8. Looks like she enjoyed life to a very good age.
The memories will strengthen with time and replace the heartache ...... you are in our thoughts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Sincere condolences for the loss of your mother @MrGSmokeFree , you will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mother, condolences from me and my family to yours.


Thank you my friend

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KZOR said:


> @MrGSmokeFree .... so so sorry to hear this news. You look as if you had a very close relationship.
> You know where i stay if you need a supporting shoulder m8. Looks like she enjoyed life to a very good age.
> The memories will strengthen with time and replace the heartache ...... you are in our thoughts.


Dankie baie

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Room Fogger said:


> Sincere condolences for the loss of your mother @MrGSmokeFree , you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog

My sincere condolences @MrGSmokeFree 
My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 190228
> View attachment 190224
> 
> Not a a vaping picture today but rather a goodbye pic. Today I said goodbye to my mom , she got her angel wings. I will miss and love her forever. Thank you for who and what I am today. R.I.P MOM till we meet again.


My deepest condolences @MrGSmokeFree strength to you and the family.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

My heartfelt condolences @MrGSmokeFree. My the almighty grant you strength in these difficult times.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

I'm so sorry for your loss @MrGSmokeFree , may she rest in peace.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I'm very sorry to hear about your Mom, @MrGSmokeFree. 

There will be no Caption This for this week out of respect to you. You have other things to deal with!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 190228
> View attachment 190224
> 
> Not a a vaping picture today but rather a goodbye pic. Today I said goodbye to my mom , she got her angel wings. I will miss and love her forever. Thank you for who and what I am today. R.I.P MOM till we meet again.



hi, so sorry to hear about your loss, my condolences Sir

regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

So sorry!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

My sincere condolences @MrGSmokeFree 

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

My deepest condolences @MrGSmokeFree 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Thank you all for the kind messages I really appreciate it. Ecigssa is not just a vaping forum you guys are like family

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Safz_b

Condolences to you and your family @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A

I am so sorry for your loss @MrGSmokeFree 

I pray you and your family are able to find some sort of peace in this terrible time

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anthony Richardson

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 172357
> View attachment 172358
> View attachment 172359
> View attachment 172360
> View attachment 172361
> View attachment 172362
> View attachment 172363
> View attachment 172364
> View attachment 172365
> View attachment 172366
> View attachment 172367


I know this post is quite old but I was scanning through the tread and saw these and had such a nice chuckle, great work @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

A heart warming gift from a friend


Thank you @ARYANTO.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Awesome day in Cape Town today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 191689
> 
> Awesome day in Cape Town today


Smaaklik!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 191689
> 
> Awesome day in Cape Town today


Awesome view. Blouberg?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome view. Blouberg?


Jippp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 191689
> 
> Awesome day in Cape Town today


If you call k@k hot and humid awesome then i guess so...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 191689
> 
> Awesome day in Cape Town today


U made it to the beach finally !

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> If you call k@k hot and humid awesome then i guess so...
> 
> Regards


How to avoid a k@k hot and humid day in Cape Town = Go to Blouberg ( No wind) just a cool ocean breeze + your vape + good company + ice cold beer = Awesome day in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Mom and kids going for a walk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

What camera and lens -( phone and lens)
Did you use. It's the first time I see this on a pic of the moon. It looks like a pole and time zones next to my drawn lines
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

My today's companion is delivering some awesome flavour 


Edit: wrong thread

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> View attachment 193690
> 
> What camera and lens -( phone and lens)
> Did you use. It's the first time I see this on a pic of the moon. It looks like a pole and time zones next to my drawn lines
> @MrGSmokeFree


I used a Canon camera and what you see is the tycho impact crater.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I used a Canon camera and what you see is the tycho impact crater.


Canon makes the best printers but imagine what you could have done with a real camera @MrGSmokeFree!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I used a Canon camera and what you see is the tycho impact crater.


That camera is quite fine if it picks up that detail.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> View attachment 196468


Cool pic @Resistance . I can't wait for this lockdown to end so I can just go for a walk at the beach again or doing a hike on our old friend Table Mountain or even just to take a drive to Cape Point and just to sit and vape and enjoy the view.Getting gatvol of just walking around my own yard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool pic @Resistance . I can't wait for this lockdown to end so I can just go for a walk at the beach again or doing a hike on our old friend Table Mountain or even just to take drive to Cape Point and just to sit and vape and enjoy the view.Getting gatvol of just walking around my own yard.



True. I was.lucky enough to fall back in. It's still not the same. You get monitored all the way and while there,but it's better than nothing so I'm great full.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 196469


Speel jy met jou parra ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 194994


The Wicking Pool ?
The Dead John ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Speel jy met jou parra ?


Found him in a sheet of plastic. Actually a two of them nesting.
We relocated the plastic.
And gave them a suitable home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 196508


Why are you upside down?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Sometimes I roll with the punches.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> View attachment 196508


Practicing photography while doing a one hand stand?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> View attachment 197011


AWESOME pic @Resistance

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Also something I captured today. All the colours of the rainbow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

If anyone is interested in seeing someone make art out of coils, go and follow "Manipulated Metals" on Instagram... It's insane.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

CJB85 said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing someone make art out of coils, go and follow "Manipulated Metals" on Instagram... It's insane.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A BIG THANK YOU FOR all the birthday wishes today and all the kind words. You guys and girls rock. Now I am going to sit back and enjoy a glass of red with my LAST Twisp Cubano that I kept just for today CHEERS EVERYONE

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> A BIG THANK YOU FOR all the birthday wishes today and all the kind words. You guys and girls rock. Now I am going to sit back and enjoy a glass of red with my LAST Twisp Cubano that I kept just for today CHEERS EVERYONE
> View attachment 198123
> 
> View attachment 198116


Hope your day was great Bro!.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

edit.
Forgot to add. This species of protea stays this colour and has a greenish tinge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> Hope your day was great Bro!.


I had an awesome day thank you and I am still going

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Sometimes you need to go off the grid. Just switch off and reset yourself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 199100
> 
> View attachment 199101
> 
> View attachment 199102
> 
> View attachment 199106
> 
> View attachment 199107
> 
> View attachment 199108
> View attachment 199109
> 
> View attachment 199110
> View attachment 199111
> View attachment 199112
> View attachment 199113
> View attachment 199114
> 
> Sometimes you need to go off the grid. Just switch off and reset yourself.


Hope your having an awesome time .pics look amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> Hope your having an awesome time .pics look amazing.


Thank you kindly.I am back and my batteries are charged.It was an awesome time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 199100
> 
> View attachment 199101
> 
> View attachment 199102
> 
> View attachment 199106
> 
> View attachment 199107
> 
> View attachment 199108
> View attachment 199109
> 
> View attachment 199110
> View attachment 199111
> View attachment 199112
> View attachment 199113
> View attachment 199114
> 
> Sometimes you need to go off the grid. Just switch off and reset yourself.



Absolutely awesome pics @MrGSmokeFree!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> Absolutely awesome pics @MrGSmokeFree!!


Thank you kindly @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Some 50/50, 18mg nic DIY MTL tobacco rocket fuel juice.Let the steeping begin.See you in a month my friend

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

That’s superb @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Sometimes one must just sit back and relax

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 20


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

You do stuff like this when you can't go to the beach

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Man I missed the beach!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 221685
> 
> Man I missed the beach!


And you do stuff like this when you can go to the beach. 
Either way visuals are awesome. I think countryside is next!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> View attachment 223062


Need a bummer icon here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> View attachment 223062


Eina!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ElidnasAynahkam



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Fresh Wick Friday Ek sê!

Doing the lighter method with this cotton (Lighting my wicks on fire) on the Arbiter and the results are amazing!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 233329


Did you eat a bunny chow before that. Butter fingers lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Resistance said:


> View attachment 233329


@Resistance , I think you may need to change that "Vaping Royalty" Custom Title to "Official Drop Tester" or sumthin'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> View attachment 233329



Oops, he dropped it again... think you need to use that Kipo neckchain jobby now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> View attachment 233329


@Resistance luckily you were able to fix the floor after you dropped the mod

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Resistance , I think you may need to change that "Vaping Royalty" Custom Title to "Official Drop Tester" or sumthin'


Drop it like it's hot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Oops, he dropped it again... think you need to use that Kipo neckchain jobby now!



Dude that's why the Kipo hasn't fallen yet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Ironically the floor was fixed first

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 233580


Shame

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

The moon looks super awesome this morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 245070


Glad to see that after lights out you at least have some entertainment in your cell. Do any of the other inmates also vape?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> Glad to see that after lights out you at least have some entertainment in your cell. Do any of the other inmates also vape?
> 
> Regards


I hope I can get out for the next vape meet .And yes they vape. You should know that by now.If I recall correctly you are in block B?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I hope I can get out for the next vape meet .And yes they vape. You should know that by now.If I recall correctly you are in block B?


Nope , die oupa sit in die Gat van die Kasteel.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 244208
> 
> The moon looks super awesome this morning


Jy maggie fotos neem in die tronk nie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 244208
> 
> The moon looks super awesome this morning


Actually , comps Bru , mooi pic .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

ARYANTO said:


> Actually , comps Bru , mooi pic .


Dankie baie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 245085


Cool pic uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Wow. Uncle Rob just posted a picture of the kit he's sending me for Christmas.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 245085



I want to click on the "winner" tag, but is that a Xmas tree up before December? Think I need to go find my Jingle Bell Rock again...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wow. Uncle Rob just posted a picture of the kit he's sending me for Christmas.


His Christmas balls?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

O.k I just did my first Silver for 2022. Sat down with a lekker cup of coffee and my vape in the other hand. Took a lekker puff and realised WTF! NEVER EVER DO 18 MG, TOBACCO JUICE ,MTL at 91.2 watt( Due to pocket adjustment). Man the taste ,headrush and everything else in that 1.4 seconds was pretty kak. So boys and girls once again always check your mod before use and don't be an idiot like me

Reactions: Funny 17


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> O.k I just did my first Silver for 2022.



Me too! I thought 2% was 2mg and it turns out its 20mg Nic Salts.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stranger

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 248151
> 
> O.k I just did my first Silver for 2022. Sat down with a lekker cup of coffee and my vape in the other hand. Took a lekker puff and realised WTF! NEVER EVER DO 18 MG, TOBACCO JUICE ,MTL at 91.2 watt( Due to pocket adjustment). Man the taste ,headrush and everything else in that 1.4 seconds was pretty kak. So boys and girls once again always check your mod before use and don't be an idiot like me



What a great description " HEADRUSH" Nah man we have all done it but I seem to remember my first headrush was with a Woodbine plain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

The moon once again looks super cool this morning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 259247
> 
> The moon once again looks super cool this morning!



Excellent picture

We all know that the earth is flat and that the moon is inside the glass dome. 

Your picture proves this. Thanks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Excellent picture
> 
> We all know that the earth is flat and that the moon is inside the glass dome.
> 
> Your picture proves this. Thanks.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Excellent picture
> 
> We all know that the earth is flat and that the moon is inside the glass dome.
> 
> Your picture proves this. Thanks.


Morning mate @Puff the Magic Dragon ! How is the weather on your planet today?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Morning mate @Puff the Magic Dragon ! How is the weather on your planet today?



You can see what the weather is like here. Look out of the window. The earth is flat !!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

